# How many magic solves can you do in 1 hour?



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 15, 2011)

Basically, in this race, competitors need a timer to indicate that there 1 hour is done. Like the title says, do as many magic solves as possible!!! This may seem like a really pointless waste of 1 hour of continuous magic solves but I think it would be interesting to see how other magic solvers are doing in categories like dexterity, determination and speed for a little event like this. It is highly recommended for the competitor to state their their final time (to indicate their overall time, in case they finished early) , how many solves were completed, how many DNFs occurred and the session average. The order should be put in this format to be easily identified:

Example:
Final time: 1 hour
Total solves: 500
# of DNF: 5
Session average: 1.46

I admit this is a stupid and weird idea but after starting the ubber 3x3 marathon by qqwref, I noticed that it would be great for other events so yea  I like magic so go figure. heehee. Btw, I asked for qqwref's permission for using his idea for this thread and he agreed so I didn't copy/plagiarize or anything that random people on this forum states.

I know that barely anyone will do this but I'm sure It'll be all right for others.

*note* I suck at English so don't mind the bad order of words or stuff :fp


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 15, 2011)

challenge accepted.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 15, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> Session average: 1.46


 
Wait, so people time every individual solve while having a countdown timer go down from an hour as well?

P.S. I don't solve Magic, so I shan't participate, but I'll probably follow along for the heck of it.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 15, 2011)

Final time: 1 hour
Total solves: 0
# of DNF: 0
Session average: DNF


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 15, 2011)

I would break the magic within 10 minutes.


----------



## Jostle (Aug 15, 2011)

Did like five solves, magic broke, not gonna restring.


----------



## musicninja17 (Aug 15, 2011)

This is more like: "how many magic solves can you do without killing it" ....chance of hitting 1 complete hour....not that great


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 15, 2011)

Um so is the point to do an hour long average of count how many solves you can do in an hour? I think both things are similar but am I timing every solve?


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 15, 2011)

the quick and simple answer: enough.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 15, 2011)

Gimme two magics, 100 extra strings, and someone to unscramble my magics for me, and I'll give it a serious attempt


----------



## ianography (Aug 15, 2011)

Ask Patrick Jameson.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Aug 15, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Gimme two magics, 100 extra strings, and someone to *unscramble* my magics for me, and I'll give it a serious attempt


 
Do you mean to say that you'll have someone else solving them?
So you will actually only be doing the scrambling? As you need someone to 'unscramble' them for you =P.

In all seriousness I reckon this is a cool idea, although I don't have a magic =-[. They seem pointless to me =S. Good luck to everyone though .


----------



## qqwref (Aug 15, 2011)

No, I mean I need someone to fix them in case I make a mistake and end up with a scrambled puzzle, so I don't waste the time doing it myself


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 15, 2011)

"Real Man's Magic Average of (the number of solves you can do in 1 hour)"


----------



## Muesli (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh god... so much blood. I've never seen so much blood.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 15, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> Final time: 1 hour
> Total solves: 0
> # of DNF: 0
> Session average: DNF


 
I believe you mean DNS =D


----------



## Erzz (Aug 15, 2011)

Final time: 59 minutes 32 seconds
Total solves: 3000
# of DNF: 3000
Session average: DNF

Does this count?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 15, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Wait, so people time every individual solve while having a countdown timer go down from an hour as well?
> 
> P.S. I don't solve Magic, so I shan't participate, but I'll probably follow along for the heck of it.


 
Yup, there's an individual timer that the competitor will need and, the user could be using a timer like cct for timing their solves.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't believe you should be allowed to use more than one puzzle. Fixing problems should be part of the challenge. In my opinion, at least...



Erzz said:


> Final time: 59 minutes 32 seconds
> Total solves: 3000
> # of DNF: 3000
> Session average: DNF
> ...


So you did 6000 attempts? Any DNFs shouldn't count as solves - they're merely attempts.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 15, 2011)

Final time: 1 hour
Total solves: 0
# of DNF: 0
# of DNS: 1
Session average: DNF

Um. I don't own a magic or know how to solve one, so it makes this challenge rather difficult for me. :/


I think the challenge should be, "how many magic solves can you do before getting too bored and eating your hands?"


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 15, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> I think the challenge should be, "how many magic solves can you do before getting too bored and eating your hands?"



I like that


----------

